# Διαταραχές Πρόσληψης Τροφής > Ψυχογενής Ανορεξία >  Ανορεξία...Πως να βοηθήσω τον άντρα μου?

## supernasia

Καλησπέρα.
Πρόσφατα είχαμε ένα τραγικό γεγονός στην οικογένεια μας και ο σύζυγος μου από την στεναχώρια έχασε πολλά κιλά. Δυστυχώς επειδή κι εγώ ήμουν σε άσχημη ψυχολογική κατάσταση δεν το είδα νωρίς. Είναι 1.78 και 60 κιλά. Προσπαθώ απεγνωσμένα να τον κάνω να δει το πρόβλημα. Θεωρεί πως απλά είναι αδύνατος και ότι τρώει απλά κουράζεται πολύ στην δουλειά και δεν βάζει κιλά. Δεν είναι έτσι όμως. Τρώει τακτικά αλλά διαλέγει πάντα τροφές με τις λιγότερες θερμίδες ( σαλάτες, φρούτα, δημητριακά και μικρές ποσότητες φαγητού).
Πως μπορώ να τον βοηθήσω να αρχίσει να τρώει παραπάνω? Τον έχω πείσει να πίνει βιταμίνες αλλά δεν φτάνει μόνο αυτό. Πρέπει να βάλει κιλά. Και είμαι και εγώ σε ψυχολογική πίεση και δεν μου κάνει καλό.
Αν μπορεί κάποιος να με βοηθήσει, θα το εκτιμούσα. Ευχαριστώ για τον χρόνο σας.

----------


## otiosa

Δεν ξέρω εαν μπορέσω να βοθήσω

Η σελίδα της ΑΝΑΣΑς δίνει κάποιες συμβουλές αλλά επικεντρώνεται σε ανορεξία που ξεκινάει από τα "πρότυπα ομορφιάς", δεν νομίζω να βοηθάει

Βρήκα αυτό το μπλογκ: what is non-fat-phobic anorexia nevrosa που μιλάει για την δική της εμπειρία με την ανορεξία αλλά χωρίς να έχει τον φόβο να παχύνει. Η ίδια δεν έτρωγε γιατί φοβόταν την αλλαγή (εάν άλλαζε κάτι θα ερχόταν το τέλος του σύμπαντος, ακόμα κι αν ήταν το νούμερο της ζυγαριάς).
Στα comments από κάτω αναγνώστες γράφουν άλλους λόγους, π.χ. φόβος μην αρρωστήσει (παραπανίσια κιλά -> παχυσαρκία -> προβλήματα υγεία -> θάνατος), φόβος για μια γυναικεία ή αντρική σιλουέτα, κ.α.

Σε περιόδους που όλα αλλάζουν δραματικά γύρω μας και νιώθουμε ανασφάλεια, θέλουμε να νιώσουμε ότι μπορούμε να ελέγξουμε κάτι, αυτό μπορεί να είναι το πως θα πέφτουν οι κουρτίνες και σε τι θέση θα είναι η κορνίζα στο τραπεζάκι ή το βάρος μας. 

Εγώ είχα ανορεξία μετά από τραυματική εμπειρία αλλά δεν νομίζω να ταιριάζει με την δική σας περίπτωση. Το σίγουρο είναι ότι όταν μου έλεγαν να φάω κάτι και ότι λιποθυμάω λόγω της αφαγίας δεν το καταλάβαινα, δεν το πίστευα, ήμουν πεπεισμένη ότι δεν είχα πρόβλημα και ότι έκανα το καλύτερο για να με προστατέψω.
Το κατάλαβα όταν πήγα σε ψυχολόγο, αφότου το γύρισα σε βουλιμία και πήρα ΠʼΡΑ πολλά κιλά, ότι ήμουν "ασθενής" πριν βάλω κιλά, όταν έτρωγα ελάχιστα.
Το πρωταρχικό πρόβλημα είναι αυτό που δημιουργεί την διατροφική διαταραχή. Η διαταραχή (ανορεξία ή βουλιμία, ή συνδυασμός και των δύο) είναι το σύμπτωμα.

Ειλικρινά δεν ξέρω πως μπορείς να ανοίξεις τα μάτια κάποιου που έχει πειστεί ότι πρέπει να τρώει έτσι (ανορεξία ή βουλιμία)
Σκεφτήκατε να πάτε σε ψυχολόγο? 
Θα ήθελε να πάει έστω για μια φορά ή το αποκλείει?
Εσύ ξέρεις ή "βλέπεις" ποια συναισθήματα κρύβονται πίσω από την ανορεξία?
Μιλάει για το πως νιώθει? 
Εάν περάσατε δύσκολες στιγμές, εκτονώνει καθόλου τον πιθανό θυμό, ανασφάλεια, φόβους? Πως?
Ξέρει ότι είναι φυσιολογικό αυτό που του συμβαίνει, δηλαδή να περνάμε μια περίοδο που τα έχουμε χαμένα μετά από τραυματική εμπειρία? 
Θα μπορούσες να του μιλήσεις για το πως νιώθεις εσύ, για το τι συναισθήματα σου δημιούργησε αυτό που περάσατε, ίσως έτσι δει ότι είναι φυσιολογικό να ξεσπάς και θα είσαι εκεί να τον σηκώσεις/βοηθήσεις/αγκαλιάσεις όταν νιώσει έτοιμος να αντιμετωπίσει τον πόνο. Τί τον σταματά? Πες του ότι ακόμα κι αν νιώθει ότι δεν αντέχει να αντιμετωπίσει τον φόβο/πόνο/ανασφάλεια/θυμό, να ξέρει ότι εσύ θα είσαι δίπλα του οποιαδήποτε στιγμή νιώσει έτοιμος να το κοιτάξει στα μάτια
Αυτό μου είχαν πει οι γονείς μου και η κολλητή μου και με έπεισαν να πάω σε ψυχολόγο :)

Επίσης ίσως αυτό βοηθήσει http://www.grief-healing-support.com...-syndrome.html
και αυτά στα Ελληνικά
http://www.psixotherapeia.gr/arthra/trauma.html

Εύχομαι όλα να πάνε καλά

----------


## supernasia

Σ' ευχαριστώ πολύ που μ'απάντησες. 
Χθες ένιωσα πολύ δυνατή και κάναμε μια πολύ ήρεμη συζήτηση με τον σύζυγο. Βέβαια, την ίδια συζήτηση την έκανα πολλές φορές και είτε θα καταλήγαμε σε καυγά γιατί " είμαι υπερβολική" όπως μου έλεγε, είτε έλεγε πως θα προσπαθούσε και την άλλη μέρα το ξεχνούσε.
Χθες για πρώτη φορά παραδέχθηκε ότι έχω δίκαιο και χρειαζόμαστε βοήθεια. Κλείσαμε παντεβού για σήμερα με έναν ψυχίατρο οικογενειακό μας φίλο. Τόσο καιρό αρνιόταν να πάει. Ο γιατρός μου εξήγησε όμως πως πρέπει να μας βλέπει και τους δύο στην αρχή τουλάχιστων.
Ευχαριστώ για τις συμβουλές. Η δύναμη της ψυχής μας μπορεί να καταφέρει τα πάντα.
Φιλικά, Α.

----------

